

Here’s what happened to that world-record in journalism crowdfunding - jaap_w
https://medium.com/de-correspondent/heres-what-happend-to-that-world-record-in-journalism-crowdfunding-cc5bac50b812

======
zimpenfish
None of the money went on "how to design infographics" courses, it looks like.
Although they do seem to be doing ok for their first year if they've retained
11k and added 17k users.

